

Does Android Wear make Google Glass obsolete? - bjchrist
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/185549-does-android-wear-make-google-glass-obsolete

======
bjchrist
I found the google glass to be an interesting experiment, but nothing that I
felt would ever have the potential of becoming mainstream, at least not in the
current form factor.

I have used google glass for a while, but stopped because it felt unnatural,
and feature were "fun", but not very useful.

Can't wait to try to watch. Makes a lot more sense to me.

